# 3 Female Rats will be Joining the Family!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Once I'm done with my classes today I will be driving 2 hours down to Newark, NJ to pick up 3 female adult rats! They were given to a rabbit rescue on the Jersey coast by a woman to had to move unexpectedly and could not bring them with her! The guy who runs the rescue posted about them on a rat forum I frequent and they just sounded so perfect! I've been thinking of adding more ratties to the family! 

The eventual plan is to neuter my 2 boys and then they can all live together, but we will see.

The girls are all around a year old, and apparently very friendly! There is a black hooded dumbo, a tan hooded standard ear, and a Himalayan Dumbo! I need help thinking of names for them!!! And I'll post pictures tonight when I get home!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

That is great cant wait to see the pics ! I love rats and many years ago have a couple, they are so smart and so dang adorable and so sweet !


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

The ladies are home and they're adorable!! The cage they came in is too small, and I'm going to upgrade asap! They have nothing fun in their cage right now, I ordered some hammocks and fun stuff from the rat stash but they won't be ready till middle of october, so if any one has any relatively cheap premade hammocks it would be fabulous! 

Now on to the girls! I've had them for 4 hours and they're personalities are already shining through!

First is Ari - she's a ball of energy, is fine being picked up but would rather be running around! 









































Then Lucy - She is a shy little thing, squeaks when picked up like you're going to eat her, but calms down eventually, she's definitely the most shy and timid of the 3!

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And Isis - She's a cuddle bug squish butt, loves to be held and loved on! 

































And their cage


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

WOW so cute


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

They are soooo beautiful. Gah you make me want more rats and mice. I already have two rats as is. And I don't think the cage is large enough to house three unless I get the giant ferret mansion which is nearly 2 grand for it o.o

Good luck with your girlies and that dumbo, I just want to kidnap her.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

A couple pictures of todays lap time! and a video of Ari Bruxing and Boggling in my lap! 










































































http://youtu.be/OYUFYOBnMrQ


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I will just not pick one little thing because I am a hard core rat person and have been studying as a breeder for the past three years but the cage in your pictures way up above is far too small for three rats. It's perhaps a single rat sort of cage which in it's own is a bad idea all together since rats should never be alone. I don't know if that is the cage they came with and is only temporary but for the long run with three rats it will be crampt and get dirty very quickly which can cause upper respiratory infections and fatalities or even territorial deputes over space. Just an FYI but otherwise those girls are rather enchanting ladies. Love them well and they shall love you back.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh yes I know, in the first post with pictures I said that that's the cage they came with and that it's way too small, and I'm upgrading them ASAP!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Aw! ive had a bunch of rats. Right now Ive got one gorl, Whitney. Yeah, its sad that she is alone. Her cagemate Yoshi had to be put to sleep. Your Siamese one looks like my Bonnie but with red eyes, and the black and white would be my first rattie Daisy, except she had spots on her baack. I suggest just having them live seperate from the males, neuturing with them can be tough. Good luck!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

That's good ^-^

I really want to upgrade my girls cage but the one I have now takes three hours to deep clean and the price on the cage I REALLY want is almost 2,000...also it's nearly half the size of my room so where would I put it? I figure they pretty much free roam with me all day so they don't need a castle. It would just cut down on their free roaming room.

My bedroom virtually belongs to my rats, I can't walk across the floor without stepping on toys or falling on a box castle or tunnel. My family calls me the crazy rat lady.

Still want to take that dumbo off your hands >, she would fit in with my sisters soooo well.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

hm I just noticed their water drinking container is glass never seen a glass one before :O


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

glass bottles are better than plastic. They last longer and they don't risk leeching chemicals into their drinking water. I would say if you can find them at petsmart or petco stock up on them. I have about six myself (I hoard drinking bottles xD). They are easier to clean too because you can run them through a dish washer.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

The ladies got to free range (VERY closely supervised) in the big bedroom today!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

how cute are they!! i want rodents!


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not a rat person, but these girls are so cute!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

They are looking good, can't wait till they are fully acclimated to your home and start causing loads of hell. That is always the best with girls xD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------

